# Looking for reviews/recommendations for a Standard Breeder, Ontario/Eastern Canada



## Velidia

Hi there!

I'm currently looking to expand my fur family with my first standard poodle  as such I am looking for reputable breeder in Ontario or Eastern Canada. I would love to hear any reviews on kennels that you know of or recommendations of breeders I should check out. 

If possible I'd like to see if anyone has reviews of the following kennels that keep coming up in searches and via word of mouth: 
-Arreau Red Standard Poodles ( I see you posting on this forum frequently I'd love to hear you chime in )
-Tudorose Poodles in Mt Brydges, ON 
-Magisterial Kennels in Roblin, ON
-Valmara Standard Poodles in Dundas, ON
-Finnesse Poodles in Hammond, ON
-Beaucaniche Standard Poodles in Dutton, ON
-Bellefleet in Orton, ON

Like anyone I have color preferences, leaning towards Brown or Red (and away from the very light colors) but these are by no means deal breakers for me. What is important to me is that the breeders do extensive health testing, in home rearing not a kennelled environment and that they are willing to forge a relationship with me that would extend for the life of my new addition.

Pups on the ground is also not important as I'm looking to get to know the breeders first and join a waiting list for a spring/summer 2016 pup.

Long story short any advice, reviews or reccomendations you have would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BorderKelpie

I don't have standards and I don't live anywhere close to you, BUT, if I was able to, I would give my right kidney for one of Arreau's Spoos. *sigh* The poodles dreams are made of.


----------



## Mfmst

Me too! I think everyone on our forum can vouch for Arreau's Cherie and her glorious reds. She is planning for a litter this spring and I know that I will envy each new owner.


----------



## Suddenly

Arreau's is at the top of my list. I'd do just about anything to have one of hers. You need not to look any further. ?


----------



## PoodleRick

Another Arreau fan here. Search for her here and you'll find tons of pics of her amazing Reds.

Rick


----------



## Velidia

I'm glad to hear Arreau has such a glowing reputation  would anyone care to comment on any of the other breeders?


----------



## SusanG

Arreau would be my first choice as well! Gorgeous reds and they have an excellent reputation. Look at some of her posts and pics on this site - you will see what we are talking about!


----------



## ososmart

I am biased in this since I got Delilah from Kalchan Poodles located just East of Toronto. I can recommend Glenna Mae Breckenridge, she has bred for years and is a small home based breeder. My Delilah is exactly what I had wanted and is turning out to be a wonderful Poodle.
When I was searching here in Ontario I also contacted Arreau Poodles, at that time she was having a litter but they were all spoken for. Arreau breeds for health and conformation and her dogs are lovingly raised in a home. If you want a red Arreau is where you should go.


----------



## Beaches

Arreau poodles are simply gorgeous and number 1 on my wish list. There are several Arreau babies on this forum. You need not look farther.... Cherie cares deeply about every poodle born into her care and would be an amazing mentor.


----------



## 2719

I am Beaucaniche. My foundation bitch is a Bellefleet girl.
I am planning a litter for summer 2016. These pups will be black.

Sire: MBPIG Can UKC Ch. Beaucaniche Cosi Fan Tutti RA, URO1, PCD, CGN HIC
Dam: MBPIG Can UKC Ch. Meridian's Beaucaniche Matilde 

Cosi is fully health tested with results on OFA
Mattie will be fully health tested before breeding. She is 14 months now.

I have gotten the UKC, Rally, Obedience, Herding titles on Cosi myself. I enjoy doing things with my poodles. They are my life. They live in my home.


----------



## ChantersMom

TLP: Beautiful!!! I love black poodles.


----------



## Beaches

Glad you stepped up Beaucaniche! Good to know.


----------



## Countryboy

Bellefleet Batata - AKA Spud, lived with Tonka and I for a while. A CH when I got him... he was really quick to pick up Rally. I took him thru two legs of his RN in one day. But kept him with short ears. 

There's some good lines in Ontario.


----------



## ChantersMom

Whoa Countryboy!!! There's another beauty!


----------



## 2719

Beaches said:


> Glad you stepped up Beaucaniche! Good to know.





RunChanter said:


> TLP: Beautiful!!! I love black poodles.


Thank you ladies. I joined this forum some years ago just because I love poodles and I used to participate on a regular basis, as a fellow poodle lover. I have not been hiding behind my screen name, but rather am more interested in sharing with like minded poodle lovers and when I joined did not think to include my kennel name as my screen name.

As a breeder in Ontario I recognize and even personally know some of the breeders that the Original Poster listed. A few I call friends. I have helped numerous people find poodles when I have not had any available as I want to help out people who are offering a wonderful life for a poodle. 

I concur with Country Boy...his Bellefleet Boy, Spud, shares a large portion of his pedigree with my poodles. Like Spud, my poodles are very biddable. I also concur that there are a lot of good lines in Ontario. 

Velidia I commend you for doing your due diligence when seeking a poodle to add to your family.


----------



## Beaches

I am delighted to make your acquaintance as both a fellow poodle lover and a breeder. I looked up your facebook page - fantastic! As Arreau does, please share pictures occasionally - you know we love that.


----------



## nifty

TLP, I also checked out your webpage - beautiful poodles! I was impressed that on your grooming care page you offer a grooming lesson to your puppy owners if they would like to learn how to groom their own poodles. That is such a wonderful service to offer people!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Wow! Thanks so much for the kind votes of confidence! I think I am blushing!

We are exceptionally careful to health test to the nth degree and only breed to a dog if it will produce a low COI. We have a number of champions (along with one American Grand champion- thank you Jameson!) and some Arreau bred dogs are Certified Therapy Dogs. We just got a call yesterday that one of our puppies is being purchased by Lions Club Canada to be trained to be a service dog for a young girl with autism. One of our kids in Europe is a Champ and is working on his Red Cross Search and Rescue certification. To say I am proud of my pups would be a huge understatement. 

We have three exciting litters planned for 2015, with the first litter most likely all spoken for (unless Cayenne blesses us with 13 like she did last year). We are still taking reservations on the other two litters.

Beaucaniche is a wonderful breeder. She loves her dogs and pups the way I do and she health tests and proves her dogs both in conformation and obedience venues. Sherry is honest and sensitive. The puppies are raised in a home environment, as mine are.

Valmara has produced some exquisitely beautiful puppies and has been breeding for a number of years. I have considered buying one of her black pups to breed into my red line.

I wish you luck in your search and hope you find the puppy of your dreams and have many happy, healthy years together! Feel free to "like" our page on Facebook at Arreau red Standard Poodles, and check out our web site (though I think it is against the rules for me to post it. If you Google Arreau Standard Poodles you will find a link.)


----------



## 2719

nifty said:


> TLP, I also checked out your webpage - beautiful poodles! I was impressed that on your grooming care page you offer a grooming lesson to your puppy owners if they would like to learn how to groom their own poodles. That is such a wonderful service to offer people!


Thanks a lot. I am a hands on learner myself. I learn so much better when I get the chance to try doing it. Some people can watch grooming videos or read books and figure things out. I have had a few wonderful groomers and show handlers help me out along the way and I am grateful for all the tips I received. It is win win for me if I help you learn to groom your poodle. You get to learn, and feel confident, about grooming your poodle and I get to see my poodles again.


----------



## ChantersMom

TLP and Arreau, I checked out your websites and FB pages...what a wonderful poodle world you live in! Gosh, I'd love to see your spoos in person some day! I used to live in your part of the world many years ago.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

RunChanter said:


> TLP and Arreau, I checked out your websites and FB pages...what a wonderful poodle world you live in! Gosh, I'd love to see your spoos in person some day! I used to live in your part of the world many years ago.


I'd love that!! We have guest room...just saying!


----------



## ChantersMom

Chanter and I will visit for an afternoon. So kind of you!


----------



## ItzaClip

Years ago the breeder who made me consider poodles for the first time was Maureen Sanderson with amazing poodles. I met her dogs at agility nationals. I didn't want black and that's all she breeds, but I really liked her.


----------



## ItzaClip

I should add I love arreau poodles as well, and she is making me seriously consider red...


----------



## marialydia

Pericles of course is Arreau's My Heart Will Go On and he is beyond fabulous. I decided to go with Arreau after an extensive search and am delighted to be part of their extended poodle family. 

One of the best things is that Arreau will carefully match their puppies with the best family... The families of Pericles' litter mates keep in close touch and it's clear that we each have exactly the right dog for our situations. And Arreau is also most interested in following each of her pups and in providing any advice or guidance... so here is yet another voice saying that you cannot go wrong with a puppy from them.


----------



## wub

*Could not Recommend Arreau more highly!!*

I have a gorgeous apricot male standard bred by Cherie Perks at Arreau and he's absolutely WONDERFUL. My whole experience with Cherie has been amazing. When I set out looking for a breeder, it was very important to find someone that did health testing, serious pedigree research, and cared deeply about temperament. I was interested in a red as well which is what lead me to find Cherie in the first place. Cherie has turned into much more than the breeder I bought my puppy from - I have gained a dear friend and mentor as well.

We've talked about responsible dog ownership, health, breeding practices, dog showing, training, grooming, you name it! She happily and patiently answeres all of my questions. We've had wonderful conversations about dog companionship and what a loving, rewarding relationship that can be. Cherie has devoted so much time educating me - I never doubted that we had made the right choice!

We are absolutely thrilled with our baby boy, Jasper. He is a beautiful, happy, smart puppy that loves everyone he meets! I feel as though we have gained new family in Cherie, Deb, and many of the other puppy's families that we've kept in touch with. They have shown me what truly honest, loving, caring breeders are all about and for that we are so grateful.

I am now showing my boy in UKC conformation and having a great time with it!

Here is a thread with photos of our baby: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/116793-my-sweet-boy-jasper-arreaus-you-had-time.html


----------



## LEUllman

All I can say is Ontario is blessed with more than it's fair share of exemplary breeders and magnificent poodles! Must be something in the water?


----------

